# Rare photos from Stalingrad...



## v2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Выставка "Неизвестные фотографии С.Н. Стрm


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice find. The bitterness still shows.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Gees, I could not even begin to imagine what it was like. Great pics.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent find. Wish there was an English translation, I'd love to know what the captions were.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Excellent find. Wish there was an English translation, I'd love to know what the captions were.


I use Google toolbar and it has a translation function.
I have it set to ask before it does it but it is a nice feature.
It is one of the Toolbar "Tools" options.

Google Toolbar

BTW, Thanks V2 it is an interesting find. 


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting V2. Fascinating pictures


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2009)

Interesting shots, thanks for posting.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 18, 2009)

They are some very fascinating shots...but hard to look at some of them when they convey even just a portion of how difficult surviving Stalingrad must have been. I stared at one picture for about 10 seconds before I realized it was a pile of horse hooves and horse shoes. I suppose it was in the German camp, but who knows...
Derek


----------



## evangilder (Dec 18, 2009)

The photos of the piles of dead German soldiers was particularly chilling. Frozen in death.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 18, 2009)

http://mosarchiv.mos.ru/images/vystavki/strunnikov/41.JPG
Good lord...


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 18, 2009)

Very thought provoking - makes you realise how cheep human lives are!


----------



## Split_s (Dec 18, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks!


----------



## DBII (Dec 18, 2009)

My first thought was of sadness. What a waste of life and resources. Thanks for sharing the link.

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2009)

Christ. Powerful pictures. Hell on earth.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 19, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> They are some very fascinating shots...but hard to look at some of them when they convey even just a portion of how difficult surviving Stalingrad must have been. I stared at one picture for about 10 seconds before I realized it was a pile of horse hooves and horse shoes. I suppose it was in the German camp, but who knows...
> Derek



According to Google translator:
"Remains of horses eaten by Germans"


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are pics of Stalingrad made in 1947:

English Russia 1947 Stalingrad; American Journalists Viewpoint

It's interesting to me that even after the war had been over for 2 years, they still have German POWs.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen a small book "letters from Stalingrad". Letters home from German soldiers. Just makes you wonder what the human species can take. Makes you feel for every soldier who has ever fought. Bill


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 20, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Here are pics of Stalingrad made in 2947:
> 
> English Russia 1947 Stalingrad; American Journalists Viewpoint
> 
> It's interesting to me that even after the war had been over for 2 years, they still have German POWs.


My dad has told me that he worked with a German soldier in the late 1960's who wasn't repatriated until 1955. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Holy fricken gees!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> My dad has told me that he worked with a German soldier in the late 1960's who wasn't repatriated until 1955.
> 
> Wheels


I've heard first-hand about that, too..

I worked with a gentleman back in the 80's who was a former junior officer in a SS panzer grenadier outfit. He told me that that out of his two brothers who were captured by the Soviets, one was repatriated in the 50's and the other was never heard from again...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2009)

Very humbling V2. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks V2.

What a waste.


----------

